
OpenCV 3.0 released - ingve
http://opencv.org/opencv-3-0.html
======
dingdingdang
These complex sort of projects are the ones that could really do with small
neat introductionary blog posts where simple features are demoed with code
demonstrations..etc. this is so much more needed than more ruminations on JS
libraries but also so much harder work for the blog authors I guess!

~~~
moron4hire
Is this the sort of thing you're looking for?

[http://docs.opencv.org/doc/tutorials/tutorials.html](http://docs.opencv.org/doc/tutorials/tutorials.html)

~~~
dingdingdang
That is good stuff but no: what I am after is blog posts that are editorially
aimed at drawing the reader into the subject and then making something of
practical/genuine value happen. There is many tutorials presented on OpenCV's
page and I'm by no means judging all of them but many of them do seem to fall
into 2 discreet categories, either a) extremely simple (
[http://docs.opencv.org/doc/tutorials/introduction/load_save_...](http://docs.opencv.org/doc/tutorials/introduction/load_save_image/load_save_image.html)
) or b) extremely complex (
[http://docs.opencv.org/doc/tutorials/ml/non_linear_svms/non_...](http://docs.opencv.org/doc/tutorials/ml/non_linear_svms/non_linear_svms.html)
). Neither is very exciting/accommodating for someone starting out in the
field.

------
boatzart
I'm so happy they finally moved the official documentation to Doxygen
([http://docs.opencv.org/master/index.html](http://docs.opencv.org/master/index.html)),
which appear to be a huge step up from their old Sphinx docs
([http://docs.opencv.org/](http://docs.opencv.org/)).

~~~
bshanks
I'm comparing Doxygen and Sphinx for a new project; what things do you like
about Doxygen over Sphinx? (also, does anyone know why OpenCV switched?)

------
brokentone
Direct link to release on GitHub:
[https://github.com/Itseez/opencv/releases/tag/3.0.0](https://github.com/Itseez/opencv/releases/tag/3.0.0)

------
akavel
Does anybody know of some good, comprehensive book (free or paid) with guide
to all the algorithms available in OpenCV and how to use them, approachable
for a "common programmer"? (i.e. for somebody with approximately zero
knowledge of image recognition terminology). I'd be very interested in reading
one; when looking purely at the API docs, I'm totally lost.

~~~
Osmium
Seconded. I have a specific application in mind. My current approach is an
IPython notebook (with OpenCV 2) and trial and error to find a combination of
algorithms that work, but I'm not convinced I'm using the correct algorithms
at all.

~~~
pickle27
I highly recommend [http://www.amazon.ca/Mastering-Opencv-Practical-Computer-
Pro...](http://www.amazon.ca/Mastering-Opencv-Practical-Computer-
Projects/dp/1849517827)

------
mirekrusin
Are there any plans to move it out of sourceforge?

~~~
kozhevnikov
OpenCV installer will detect 'agree' checkboxes on screen and automatically
uncheck them for you.

------
rafeed
One of the long withstanding issues with Python 3 has been that some of the
major libraries have yet to support it. I think this is great news for the
Python community. Hopefully more will follow suit soon.

~~~
sciurus
That is good news! From the announcement:

"greatly improved Python support, including Python 3.0 support, many new
tutorials & samples on how to use OpenCV with Python."

------
IshKebab
I wish VxL was better documented, because it has much nicer code than OpenCV.
The lack of documentation also seems to have lead to its abandonment.

[http://vxl.sourceforge.net/](http://vxl.sourceforge.net/)

------
tarikjn
Now that OpenCV has deprecated C a while ago, I would love to see someone
release an OpenCV wrapper for Rust. This is what I am missing to jump into
Rust.

~~~
Negative1
What do you mean that they've deprecated C? I see C code everywhere in their
sourcetree. From their front page: "It has C++, C, Python and Java interfaces
and supports Windows, Linux, Mac OS, iOS and Android"

~~~
tarikjn
[http://answers.opencv.org/question/17546/opencv-will-
drop-c-...](http://answers.opencv.org/question/17546/opencv-will-drop-c-api-
support-soon/)

> Actually C API will stay in the library, but it will not be available by
> default. It will be put into separate header files, that should be manually
> included by user. So, it would be possible to compile the legacy code, but
> you should add these compatibility includes manually.

> It is possible that OpenCV will generate compiler warnings in case you're
> using C API. These warnings will notify you that you're using deprecated
> API, and you should migrate to C++

They go on to say that basically OpenCV's internals are moving to C++, the C
API will essentially no longer be an officially supported API until some kind
of automated C-to-C++ wrapper in made in the future.

The C stuff still available has to be included manually, no longer officially
documented and is an older OpenCV version.

------
akavel
Google Cache version of the page:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://opencv.org/opencv-3-0.html)

------
Jack000
any precompiled binaries not hosted on sourceforge? Given recent developments
I'd rather not run an exe from them.

~~~
AlexeyBrin
Use 7zip to extract the files from the exe (it is just a self executable
archive).

------
ericmo
I haven't found a way to figure out what features have a OpenCL
implementation, that I could use with the Transparent API. For example, in the
features2d folder only FAST, ORB and BFMatcher have files in the opencl
folder, so can't other features be used with OpenCL? Is there a list of
features that have OpenCL implementation?

------
ris
"a subset of Intel IPP (IPPCV) is given to us and our users free of charge,
free of licensing fees, for commercial and non-commerical use. It’s used by
default in x86 and x64 builds on Windows, Linux and Mac."

Has OpenCV just had a great big binary blob dropped in the middle of it?

~~~
dr_zoidberg
From what I understand, Intel has been part of the development of OpenCV from
the begining. So I wouldn't call it exactly a "big binary blob dropped in the
middle".

~~~
ris
What's that got to do with it? It still means if I do a "default install" of
OpenCV it will be executing code from a mysterious blob for which source is
not available.

------
ohitsdom
Site seems to be crippling under a load, homepage is now throwing an "Error
establishing a database connection". Off topic, but another great real-world
case of why static sites are smart.

------
graffitici
Happy to see that they have improved their Python support!

------
anirudt
Seems to be giving a Database Error.

Any future plans of shifting the repo from SourceForge to GitHub?

~~~
detaro
Their repo is on github...

